# Grizzly 700 gear problem



## Jukinju (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello. I have a 2007 Grizzly 700. 

Just the other day I noticed that it was performing kinda like I had a little water it the gas. Shortly afterward I noticed that when this hesitation started the display was sporatically going from "H" to "R".

I tried a couple other things and also noticed that when I put it into " L "
The L is lit up, but when I start to go it makes a little clunk and the L light goes out, even though it appears to stay in " L "

I put 100 km's on it 2 weekends ago and didn't notice anything like this.

Any Ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## grizzlyadams (Dec 18, 2008)

first I would check the linkage for the shifter, it sounds like it needs to be adjusted?
as for the the engine running badly start with the basic's airfilter, spark plug and go from there


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i agree. my first thought here was shift linkage as well concerning the clunk.

performance issue you describe sounds electrical and moisture related.
we have the manual for the 2007 grizz 700. it contains a troubleshooting section that discusses some scary things about your situation above..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with whats stated above.

Get the manual.Its a must have IMO.

I have the manual for my Brute and glad i got it.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

shifter linkage, no doubt.

Every atv has it's quirks. This is one of the grizz's.


----------

